# Young adult & children's books: suggestions and discussion



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Yay or nay? Do you only read adult fiction or do you stray into the kiddie section for nostalgia or to pick up light reads?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Absolutly love to read the kiddie stuff for nostalgia and just because they can be great books.  I've been klicking for availability for the Trixie Beldon series like crazy.  I want to get the Fudge books so I can read them to my grandson in a couple of years.  I can enjoy them again with him like I did with my kids.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I think you'll find we have a lot of people who enjoy young adult fiction.  I know I do, and I have downloaded some of the kids' books people have found.  I get recommendations from the grandkids.

Betsy


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm just curious to see what people think mostly. The only new young adult/kid's fiction I've picked up in years for reasons other than Nostalgia is the Harry Potter series. Well there's Eragon but the less said about that the better.  I think it's because I started reading adult fiction in 6th grade that I never gave a second look back at the "kiddie" stuff, but it looks like there's a decent assortment of stuff out there.


----------



## Panjo (Dec 21, 2008)

drenee said:


> Absolutly love to read the kiddie stuff for nostalgia and just because they can be great books. I've been klicking for availability for the Trixie Beldon series like crazy. I want to get the Fudge books so I can read them to my grandson in a couple of years. I can enjoy them again with him like I did with my kids.


Oh my gosh I LOVE Trixie Belden! I've never met anyone else who has read the series. i only have one or two that I picked up at a used book store to keep for my kids to read someday. I'd love the whole series. I also loved the Super Fudge series. I haven't read either since I was a kid. Oh, and Mrs. Piggle Wiggle.

As an adult I've read all the HP, Eragon, Twilight series. Oh, and I love the Lemony Snickett series, which is available on the Kindle:


I would love to have a few younger kids books on the kindle to read with my son if we are stuck at a doctors office, etc.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Trixie Belden was my all time favorite series ever! 

I love getting the kiddie books and reading them to my daughter. I just wish they were a tad bit less expensive. They take us 2 evenings at the most to finish and they are priced the same as adult books.

Melissa


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I sometimes make my way to the Young Adult section. My favorites include:
  
I still haven't started to read:


----------



## nebulinda (Dec 19, 2008)

I just bought Coraline by Neil Gaiman last night. Neil Gaiman is awesome, and the movie coming out is directed by Tim Burton, who is also awesome. I can't see the movie without reading the book first.

I mostly read kids/YA if I'm in the mood for something light and easy. After reading a chunk of The Whiskey Rebels, where I have to look up a word on every page, and they go on about the stock market, I really enjoy some children's fantasy.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Oh! Apparently I lied. I forgot about Coraline. I guess I didn't think about it because it's Neil Gaiman...I've had that for a couple weeks now eheh.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

VA, some of yours frightened the young adult in me! 

Melissa


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

I also enjoy the Artmis Fowl series


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

meljackson said:


> VA, some of yours frightened the young adult in me!
> 
> Melissa


oops!!  maybe I should make mention that I've also read the Princess Diaries series, All-American Girl, the Mediator Series, Twilight, Nancy Drew, Breaking Glass,....and several others. The ones I listed above are the one I liked the most and have out on my bookshelves. Amelia Atwater-Rhodes introduced me to my fascination in the supernatural. My friends say that I only display my cheery side, but indulge my darker side with rock music and books to control the other Mitsy. lol.


----------



## Panjo (Dec 21, 2008)

nebulinda said:


> I just bought Coraline by Neil Gaiman last night. Neil Gaiman is awesome, and the movie coming out is directed by Tim Burton, who is also awesome. I can't see the movie without reading the book first.
> 
> I mostly read kids/YA if I'm in the mood for something light and easy. After reading a chunk of The Whiskey Rebels, where I have to look up a word on every page, and they go on about the stock market, I really enjoy some children's fantasy.





nebulinda said:


> Coraline was the first book I read on my Kindle. One of my friends works for Laika and worked on the animation for the movie- it sounds amazing!
> 
> I have Artemis Fowl and tried twice to read it... I just couldn't get into it. Oh! I forgot about my other all time favorites:
> 
> LOVED this series. If you've seen the movie, you should still read the book as it's MUCH better than the movie.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh, I love YA, and children's books, too! One that was recommended recently that I put on my wishlist was _Uglies_:


We used to have a YA thread around here somewhere...


----------



## Eclectic Reader (Oct 28, 2008)

Mikuto said:


> I'm just curious to see what people think mostly. The only new young adult/kid's fiction I've picked up in years for reasons other than Nostalgia is the Harry Potter series. Well there's Eragon but the less said about that the better. I think it's because I started reading adult fiction in 6th grade that I never gave a second look back at the "kiddie" stuff, but it looks like there's a decent assortment of stuff out there.


Mikuto, you should read The Book Thief by Markus Zusak. It's available on Kindle. It's marketed here in the States as a Young Adult book, but it's marketed as an Adult book in Zusak's native Australia. It's a FANTASTIC book!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

The Thief Lord was a good book. Its set in Italy.


----------



## nebulinda (Dec 19, 2008)

The His Dark Materials trilogy is probably my favorite series of all time. I first read them when I was 12 or 13, and have reread them at least once a year since.


----------



## Cutebunion (Jan 22, 2009)

I agree that books for kids and teens aren't just for kids.  I write young adult books-- historical fantasy novels and nonfiction--  and like most people who write for children and teens, I just write books rather than trying to write "for" a young audience.  One of my books, which is about Buddy Holly, is available now for the Kindle, and another one will be on Kindle soon.  If you go to Len Edgerly's The Kindle Chronicles podcast, there's a brand new audio interview there (#2 about my new book for teens/tweens, and why I chose Amazon's Kindle to publish it.  In terms of books for young adults on Kindle written by other authors, I really like TWILIGHT by Stephenie Meyer.  But I bet there's not a teen or tween in the world who hasn't read it already!


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

I just bought my daughter a Kindle 2 for her 15th birthday Wednesday. She loves books, especially series, but she is not yet ready for all of my books as many are too sexually graphic for her tastes and maturity. She loves Harry Potter, the Maximum Ride series, and the Twilight series. She is not big into fantasy as a rule but does like some of them. She does like the vampire/werewolf/fae books as long as they are fairly chaste. I just read Moon Called and think she might enjoy it. 

I prefer her to read books with stronger female leads than that in the Twilight series but didn't mind her reading those. She did NOT like The Host. 

Any ideas on fairly chaste romance books or other novels with strong female leads but not with graphic sex? As an example, I don't think Clan of the Cave Bear would be too much for her even though there is some sexual content. I do think the Sooke Stackhouse books are a bit too graphic for her at this point, though I certainly enjoy them.

Thanks!
EllenR


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

How does she feel about Science Fiction?

The strong female lead would be lacking in them but David Eddings Malorean or Belgirard series might do.

Also, in many of the Anne Mccaffrey series you can find some fairly strong female leads sans the issues you are wishing to avoid.

Perhaps something from Mccafrey's Petaybee series or Acorna series as a starter.  The Freedom Landing series also has some fairly strong female leads. 

The entire Pern series also has some pretty strong female leads.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I would highly recommend the "Tiffany Aching" trilogy by Terry Pratchett:

The Wee Free Men
A Hat Full of Sky
Wintersmith

These follow the main character (Tiffany) from a pre-teen age through early teens. She is a strong female character in her own right, and has interactions to varying degrees in the 3 books with possibly the strongest female character I've ever read: Granny Weatherwax, who also has a major role in several of Pratchett's "Discworld" series -- which should all be appropriate for a 15-year-old, but the Tiffany Aching series is specifically written for "young adults.


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

Thank you both for the suggestions.

Tip10, to answer your question she is not big for sci fi but you never know. She might try one she likes had discover a whole new world! That's the best reason I can think of for giving Kindle to a child. 

EllenR


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

You may also want to try some books on the www.baen.com  site. The books that come to mind with strong female leads are:
The Honor Harrington series by David Weber (the first 2 books are available in the free library there)
The Deed of Paksenarrion

I also recommend any of Tamora Pierce's books
 
 the 2nd book of this series was recently released but it is not showing up in the linkmaker.

She has a number of books in the DBT format that I keep clicking to get in Kindle format.

The


----------



## stomsf (Nov 26, 2008)

I picked up "The Alchemyst" by Michael Scott when it was free and ended up buying the next three books in the series. I highly recommend the series, especially if she likes HP:

The two main characters are twins but the girl is older by a few minutes. Also a bunch of strong female characters are included so this may be just what you're looking for.



I've also picked up the first book of the Pendragon series (still free now!) and so far it's pretty good. Not sure what the rash of YA books is of late but I had no problem toting around my HP books so why not indulge more on the Kindle? There is a female character in it but so far it seems to be focused on the boy.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I'll go in another direction since I would have mentioned some that are already listed.
I started reading Mary Higgins Clark in the Reader's Digest condensed books when I was pretty young. She has very strong female characters and there is usually a clear distinction between right and wrong. You might want to try one to see what you think - some of the topics may be a little more intense than what you are wanting. She tends to have a new set of characters in each book, so you can pick any of them at random.
Her daughter, Carol Higgins Clark writes a series of books about a female Private Detective. These are also good and a "lighter" read than Mary's stuff. Since it's the same characters in the books, you'll want to start at the beginning. The first one is _Decked_.
(Harvey, the link maker won't find it.)


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Teenager Books

Need book recommendations for 14 y/o girl 

Book suggestions for 13-year-old girl?


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

She may like the Golden Compass trilogy. The books have a strong female lead:

The Golden Compass 
http://www.amazon.com/Golden-Compass-His-Dark-Materials/dp/B000FC1ICM

The Subtle Knife
http://www.amazon.com/Subtle-Knife-Dark-Materials-ebook/dp/B000FC1KJS

The Amber Spyglass
http://www.amazon.com/Amber-Spyglass-Dark-Materials-ebook/dp/B000FC1GJW

I read a lot of young adult fiction/non-fiction. Here are two historical books with female leads:

Catherine, Called Birdy (Medieval):
http://www.amazon.com/Catherine-Called-Birdy-Newbery-Honor/dp/B0026IUOSC

Stealing Freedom (Slavery)
http://www.amazon.com/Stealing-Freedom-ebook/dp/B001OERNM4

That's enough to get her started. Let me know if she likes these and I'll recommend more.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

You could look over in the Book Bazaar.  Would she be interested in indie authors or more mainstream authors?


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

Thank you all for the suggestions. Keep them coming!

BookishMom, I thought she would like the Golden Compass series too and bought it in DTB version but she was not interested. I guess she prefers the teenage girl-type of stories just without the graphic sex. 

Carol, she doesn't really care if it's a mainstream author or indie. A lot of the indie books are either too young for her or too "sci-fi-ish" for her tastes, but I am definitely a frequent visitor to the Book Bazaar. I love our indie authors myself! 

Edited to add that she also prefers books with a female lead to those with male leads.

EllenR


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

I would highly recommend Baling by Carol Hanrahan, one of the authors here on KB.


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> Teenager Books
> 
> Need book recommendations for 14 y/o girl
> 
> Book suggestions for 13-year-old girl?


Thanks, I was looking for the older posts and couldn't find them!

EllenR


----------



## LibraryGirl (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm a high school librarian and absolutely love reading YA books. The first books that came to my mind based upon your request for "girl power" are the Jacky Faber books. I love the Jacky Faber book series by L.A. Meyer.  She's a young stowaway on a pirate ship in the first one, gets discovered and pretend to be a boy (not developed yet at start of book 1) so she can remain and work on the ship. Very strong female chararter-resists being put in the traditional female roles of the times. Kinda reminiscent of Pirates of the Caribbean but with a female lead. Little romance (clean), lots of action.  I think there are 6 in the series right now with 5 available on Kindle.  Search by Jacky Faber rather than by author as sometimes he's Louis Meyer, sometimes L.A Meyer, sometimes Louis A. Meyer, etc...


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

EllenR said:


> Thanks, I was looking for the older posts and couldn't find them!


I like to keep lists of threads for popular topics; good recommendations never go out of style.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Pidgeon  you are a KB  Gem!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

If she likes Twilight, look into L.J. Smith's books.  I know a few of them are available for Kindle, and more are only in DTB so far.  She wrote teen paranormal romance before it was cool 

Also, I don't think I saw anyone yet suggest the Septimus Heap series, which people often compare to Harry Potter.  I read the sample of the first book and put it on my TBR pile.


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

marianner said:


> If she likes Twilight, look into L.J. Smith's books.  I know a few of them are available for Kindle, and more are only in DTB so far. She wrote teen paranormal romance before it was cool
> 
> Also, I don't think I saw anyone yet suggest the Septimus Heap series, which people often compare to Harry Potter. I read the sample of the first book and put it on my TBR pile.


Thanks I'll look at the LJ Smith books. My son (11 yo) is reading the Septimus Heap series in DTB but my daughter is not interested in them for some reason. A lot of the books recommended which are too young or have male leads are great for my son, so keep them coming!

EllenR


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

My latest read was:



Strong female heroine, I think like 12ish. She's a Dreamer for the the Clovis people and begins to have dreams about fire falling from the sky. Mixes fiction with what archeologists believe happened to basically wipe out this culture. Some gruesome descriptions, but she's at an age where she should be well able to handle it.

If Twig, the heroine, is too youngish -- even though the story is not written over childishly -- the adult books by the same authors are VERY similar, but feature adult characters. There are some sex scenes, but I don't recall them being graphic.

Children of the Dawnland is not out yet and so not available on Kindle, but the releases is July.

Here is my fave YA series and it is on Kindle:
    <--- Extras is not linking in its Kindle version.

Tally is the heroine and she's a good one. 

The series is set in a future where at 16 everybody is made uniformly beautiful and go to live with other pretty people. Tally meets a girl named Shay right before they're to turn and she opens up Tally's mind to the idea that conformity might not be the best thing, and that there is a place they can run away to if they don't want to change.

As the books continue, what's really going on becomes even more sinister than first thought, and the pretty people are also made to be incredibly vapid and, frankly, brain-damaged to the level of, "parties fun, colors pretty, thinking is dumb."

Tally has a couple love interests, but it stays chaste and the books keep the physical contact light and consistent with where she is in her journey.

Obviously, the author is drawing parallels to our societies obsession with perfection if taken to its logical conclusion. Tally sees magazines with models from our time, and finds them flawed. Anyone that reads the unmerciful comments against celebs these days can see the collection.

The great thing is that the books take it for granted that girls can be athletic and smart and resourceful and that Tally has the ability to save herself -- repeatedly. She starts out as a girl who longs for conformity and grows into a heroine who thinks for herself and can kick some serious butt!

For my money, the first book is the best!


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

I second any of Tamora Pierce's books.  I've read all but the Immortals series, and they are all excellent, with strong young women characters.


----------



## Christina (Feb 4, 2009)

LibraryGirl said:


> I'm a high school librarian and absolutely love reading YA books. The first books that came to my mind based upon your request for "girl power" are the Jacky Faber books. I love the Jacky Faber book series by L.A. Meyer. She's a young stowaway on a pirate ship in the first one, gets discovered and pretend to be a boy (not developed yet at start of book 1) so she can remain and work on the ship. Very strong female chararter-resists being put in the traditional female roles of the times. Kinda reminiscent of Pirates of the Caribbean but with a female lead. Little romance (clean), lots of action. I think there are 6 in the series right now with 5 available on Kindle. Search by Jacky Faber rather than by author as sometimes he's Louis Meyer, sometimes L.A Meyer, sometimes Louis A. Meyer, etc...


I was intrigued by your description of the Jacky Faber books, and got the first one in audiobook format from my local library. I'm not a YA, but I'm loving it!


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

I just wanted to thank everyone for the input. I purchased a number of the books and put them on the new Kindle as well as downloading a number of samples. When my daughter opened it up last night, she was thrilled. Not only does she have her own Kindle (with a cover, thanks to the Mother's Day giveaway from Kindleboards and Oberon!), she has a Kindle with books already loaded! I showed her how to work everything and told her she may go ahead and purchase any of the samples that she likes. She is set for the summer!

I'm not sure how many of you remember being 15, but I remember reading voraciously during the summer at that age. Not much else to do where I lived other than go to my summer job. What a great thing for her!

Thank you all for the help and advice. You helped make it a memorable birthday for my daughter.

Just as an aside, her Honors English teacher is a student teacher. He has his own Kindle that he brings to school. They are working on a grant to get Kindles for the classroom for the future. It won't benefit my daughter as she is moving on to high school, but what a great thing!

EllenR


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Yeah, sure -- go ahead and be cool mom.


----------



## J.E.Johnson (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello EllenR,
If your daughter likes fantasy, you might want to check out my book, *The Legend of Oescienne - The Finding*. I have just published it on Kindle and it is right in your daughter's age range (it's aimed for middle-grade to young adult readers). It is the first in a series and contains dragons, elves and a little bit of magic. Even better, my protagonist is a young girl who seems to have the world stacked against her but stubbornly pushes on. This post isn't the best place to really get into the details of the book, but you are more than welcome to check out my website, www.oescienne.com, for more information. The site offers artwork, maps and an excerpt. You may also email me directly at [email protected] if you have any more questions. I love to hear from the reading community . Hope this is helpful and good luck finding books!
Jenna Elizabeth Johnson


----------



## J.E.Johnson (Aug 5, 2009)

I do both!  Depends on my mood  
Jenna Elizabeth Johnson


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I read this a few weeks ago and really enjoyed it. It's about a high school senior who is the star quarterback on the football team. He's gay and gets outed in a newspaper article. Very well done as well as entertaining.


----------



## Kristena (Nov 18, 2008)

My daughter, 11, is loving this series:



Though she has them in DTV she still has them loaded on my K so she can read anywhere. I do think she needs a Kindle for Kristmas.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

I've read a lot of young adult and children's fiction because I read aloud to my kids for years. We went through everyone from Nancy Drew to the Wishbone series to Captain Underpants, and the first 5 Harry Potter books until my son was old enough to read the last two on his own.

I was reviewing a book a couple of months back called The Time Cavern by Todd Fonseca. It's a pretty good children's book and since the two main characters are a boy and a girl, both genders would enjoy it. I'd recommend it for the 8 to 12 age group.


----------



## Javoedge (Apr 30, 2009)

Man I love this thread!

First off:
LJ Smith - Can't highly recommend her enough. Read it when I was 13-15. Yes, if your kid loves Twilight, she will love LJ Smith. I think Vampire Diaries (please CW, spare us a cheesy TV spinoff) was written better then Twilight -- had more interesting characters for me.

The Immortals series -- Owned the whole trilogy and gladly shared it with my niece.

ADD-ON:
Recommend The Forest of Hands and Teeth: Spooky read if she enjoys that also with a touch of romance.








http://www.amazon.com/Forest-Hands-Teeth/dp/B001NLL27K/ref=ed_oe_k

I would also recommend The Hunger Games by Suzanne Collins. I'm an adult and I gladly devoured that book and was recommended it by an older woman. It's a bummer that it's NOT on the Kindle.


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

I love YA and I've been jotting down titles and author names as I've read through this thread. Has anyone read The Graveyard Book by Neil Gaiman? When I read it  I really enjoyed it, but didn't quite think it lived up to the hype. But it's been on my mind ever since, so I guess I love it more in retrospect than I did in the first place. 

Javoedge--interesting that you mentioned The Hunger Games. Everyone raves about it, but the premise makes me think I won't like it since I tend to be a bit squeamish. Maybe I should get past that and give it a try. It would be too bad to miss out if it's that good. 

This is a summary of the plot of The Hunger Games, lifted off Amazon, in case anyone is interested. 

"In a not-too-distant future, the United States of America has collapsed, weakened by drought, fire, famine, and war, to be replaced by Panem, a country divided into the Capitol and 12 districts. Each year, two young representatives from each district are selected by lottery to participate in The Hunger Games. Part entertainment, part brutal intimidation of the subjugated districts, the televised games are broadcasted throughout Panem as the 24 participants are forced to eliminate their competitors, literally, with all citizens required to watch."


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

I'll second Mary Higgins Clark, which I loved as a teenage girl. But yes, a couple of the books deal with scarier stuff (just two examples: an abusive controlling husband with an Oedipal complex, and a woman who develops multiple personality disorder to deal with being abused as a girl) so maybe screen them. The rest are just good old murder mysteries that showcase strong women protagonists.

Also the Narnia books, of course!

Kristan


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Kristena said:


> My daughter, 11, is loving this series:
> 
> 
> 
> Though she has them in DTV she still has them loaded on my K so she can read anywhere. I do think she needs a Kindle for Kristmas.


OK, I got the first one and then finished all available in a few days. Very interesting idea and fun to read. Although I did guess who the Master was before I actually got to the "big reveal."


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, Verena, you beat me to it!

Anne McCaffery has been mentioned, I especially like the Crystalsinger series, it was one of the first things I bought for my Kindle and the first things I actually read on my Kindle even though I'd read them years before!

Betsy


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks, Verena, you beat me to it!
> 
> Anne McCaffery has been mentioned, I especially like the Crystalsinger series, it was one of the first things I bought for my Kindle and the first things I actually read on my Kindle even though I'd read them years before!
> 
> Betsy


I especially like McCaffrey's "Harper Hall Trilogy." It tells the story of Menolly and her desire to be a Harper when that is NOT an appropriate thing for a girl to do at all (according to her father.) I keep klicking for _Dragonsong_, _Dragonsinger_ and _Dragondrums_.


----------



## Eclectic Reader (Oct 28, 2008)

Karen_McQ said:


> I love YA and I've been jotting down titles and author names as I've read through this thread. Has anyone read The Graveyard Book by Neil Gaiman? When I read it I really enjoyed it, but didn't quite think it lived up to the hype. But it's been on my mind ever since, so I guess I love it more in retrospect than I did in the first place.
> 
> Javoedge--interesting that you mentioned The Hunger Games. Everyone raves about it, but the premise makes me think I won't like it since I tend to be a bit squeamish. Maybe I should get past that and give it a try. It would be too bad to miss out if it's that good.
> 
> ...


Karen, get past it! I, too, was rather squeamish about the premise. I DO NOT watch Survivor/reality TV series (for a variety of reasons), and it just reminded me too much of these.

But, as a Youth Services librarian, I kept hearing about the book, so I decided to give it a try as an audio book driving home from work one day. I was hooked immediately, and can't wait for the 2nd in the series, due out in September. I HIGHLY recommend The Hunger Games.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Actually, I have a question for y'all... I wrote a short story ("The Eraser") about a 9 yr old boy who finds a magic eraser. He can erase people's memories, and thus get away with many a hijink, BUT his prize comes with a price.

Does this sound too "scary" for middle grade readers? It's actually not a scary story -- it's mostly humorous -- but it doesn't have a *happy* ending... (Really it has an open ending.)

I didn't write the story with a young audience in mind, but I'm also not sure if adults will care about a 9 yr old protagonist. At least, not one written by a newbie author. So I've been torn/confused about how to market the story.

Thanks in advance for your thoughts!
Kristan


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

kristanhoffman said:


> Actually, I have a question for y'all... I wrote a short story ("The Eraser") about a 9 yr old boy who finds a magic eraser. He can erase people's memories, and thus get away with many a hijink, BUT his prize comes with a price.
> 
> Does this sound too "scary" for middle grade readers? It's actually not a scary story -- it's mostly humorous -- but it doesn't have a *happy* ending... (Really it has an open ending.)


Nah, kids read lots of scary stuff. I was devouring ghost stories at 9. I think kids should be able to handle less-than-happily-ever-after endings by mid-elementary.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

For those of you who have young children (5-, you might try the "Frog and Toad" books.  There are many.  My first graders loved the Frog and Toad books.  Each book contains 4-5 short stories.  Easy to keep interest because stories are short.  The friendship of these two make for great stories.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

marianner-
Cool, thanks for your thoughts on it! I later remembered the Goosebumps series too, which I loved as a kid -- oh, I guess that's another recommendation -- so I think I'm probably okay. And I got my first review on "The Eraser" today -- from a parent/adult, but 5 stars! 

I'll second the Frog and Toad series too. I still have those books at home.

Kristan


----------



## Javoedge (Apr 30, 2009)

Karen_McQ said:


> Javoedge--interesting that you mentioned The Hunger Games. Everyone raves about it, but the premise makes me think I won't like it since I tend to be a bit squeamish. Maybe I should get past that and give it a try. It would be too bad to miss out if it's that good.


The Hunger Games isn't really that gory. The Book is written quite well, language sparing and appropriately explicit to drive in the harsh reality of the world the heroine lives in. I found the main girl to be quite attractive: assertive, dominant, take-charge, and quite (street) smart. Let's just say that I was cheering for her everytime she kicked butt -- no damsel in distress for this post-apocalyptic chick. Hooray! (Sorry, I wasn't a big fan of Bella in Twilight). 
I think I ripped through the book in 2 hours flat -- stayed up late to read it. It was quite a page-turner if you enjoy action. If you pick it up from your library, you can read it w/o guilt. That's what I did and now I can't wait for the sequel (comes out in Sept!), it's on my Must Purchase list.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

marianner said:


> Nah, kids read lots of scary stuff. I was devouring ghost stories at 9. I think kids should be able to handle less-than-happily-ever-after endings by mid-elementary.


I agree. I can't keep books like the Goosebumps series and ghost stories on the shelf with my intermediate students; someone is always reading them. They practically fought over the book Mary Downing Hahn (Deep and Dark and Dangerous) book that they begged me to buy at the book fair last spring.


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

Okay, Eclectic Reader and Javoedge--you have convinced me to give The Hunger Games a try! For some reason, I had been thinking it would be like Lord of the Flies with escalating cruelty, and I wasn't really up for that. But I do enjoy action and strong-minded female characters, and the phrase "page turner" is persuasive.

BTW, Eclectic Reader, at first glance I thought you were an "Electric" Reader. Cool moniker either way.


----------



## Javoedge (Apr 30, 2009)

Karen_McQ said:


> Okay, Eclectic Reader and Javoedge--you have convinced me to give The Hunger Games a try! For some reason, I had been thinking it would be like Lord of the Flies with escalating cruelty, and I wasn't really up for that. But I do enjoy action and strong-minded female characters, and the phrase "page turner" is persuasive.


 
Enjoy the read and do let us know what you think about The Hunger Games!


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

I reserved a copy of The Hunger Games at my library yesterday. There were three people ahead of me on the list, but if it's as fast a read as I've heard, I should be getting it soon. Now that I've made the leap mentally, I can't wait to read it.


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

Boy, this thread has been quiet. I'd let it rest peacefully, except I have to announce that I finally read _The Hunger Games_ and LOVED it! This will teach me, I guess, not to make snap judgments about books. When I first heard the premise I immediately decided I would never read it, that it would be too gory, too cruel, too negative, etc. Was I ever wrong! Besides being a page turner to the nth degree, it was beautifully written and had great characters. The author did a good job with the world building too. I was there.

I'd love to return the book to the library for the next person on the waiting list, but my daughter picked it up after I finished and is now reading it. She's totally engrossed just like I was. Her friends had been telling her to read it but she thought she wasn't interested. Huh. Now I'll have to get _Catching Fire_ for both of us.

Anyway, I am grateful for the recommendation and wanted to say a big thank you to Eclectic Reader and Javoedge. You were right, I was wrong...


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I just finished reading two books by Trenton Lee Stewart, _The Mysterious Benedict Society_ and _The Mysterious Benedict Society and the Perilous Journey_. Very fun.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Karen_McQ said:


> Boy, this thread has been quiet. I'd let it rest peacefully, except I have to announce that I finally read _The Hunger Games_ and LOVED it! This will teach me, I guess, not to make snap judgments about books. When I first heard the premise I immediately decided I would never read it, that it would be too gory, too cruel, too negative, etc. Was I ever wrong! Besides being a page turner to the nth degree, it was beautifully written and had great characters. The author did a good job with the world building too. I was there.
> 
> I'd love to return the book to the library for the next person on the waiting list, but my daughter picked it up after I finished and is now reading it. She's totally engrossed just like I was. Her friends had been telling her to read it but she thought she wasn't interested. Huh. Now I'll have to get _Catching Fire_ for both of us.
> 
> Anyway, I am grateful for the recommendation and wanted to say a big thank you to Eclectic Reader and Javoedge. You were right, I was wrong...


Karen,
You've piqued my interest in the Hunger Games now! How old is your daughter? I was wondering if my daughter might enjoy it - she's in high school. What do you think?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Andra said:


> I just finished reading two books by Trenton Lee Stewart, _The Mysterious Benedict Society_ and _The Mysterious Benedict Society and the Perilous Journey_. Very fun.


I gave my 10 year old niece a Kindle back in March and these were the first two books she bought and downloaded (with her mom's permission) and loved both of them.

L


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Karen,
> You've piqued my interest in the Hunger Games now! How old is your daughter? I was wondering if my daughter might enjoy it - she's in high school. What do you think?


Hi Carol,
My daughter was not always a reader, sad to say, and even now at age eighteen she's pretty selective. She really enjoyed The Hunger Games but didn't rave about it like two of her friends did. I think I loved it more than she did, actually. Part of it might be that she's getting ready to go away to school (we move her into the dorms on Sunday), so her mind is elsewhere.

As far as younger teens go, the violence is there as part of the plot, of course, but it's not grisly and there is nothing else objectionable (no sex or profanity). If your daughter reads it you'll have to let us know what she thought.


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I gave my 10 year old niece a Kindle back in March and these were the first two books she bought and downloaded (with her mom's permission) and loved both of them.
> 
> L


You gave your niece a Kindle?? You are one great aunt, Andra! Talk about a gift that keeps on giving....


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Karen_McQ said:


> You gave your niece a Kindle?? You are one great aunt, Andra! Talk about a gift that keeps on giving....


I'm Leslie, but that's okay.

Yes, my niece desperately wanted a Kindle after she saw my daughter's (her cousin) in August 2008. My sister wouldn't spring for one so I bought used K1 from one of our members and gave it to her last March as an early birthday present (her birthday is in June). She loves it. Then, when I got my K2 and my original K1 was becoming forlorn and forgotten, I gave that to my sister for her birthday in May. Both gifts have been huge successes.

L


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I'm Leslie, but that's okay.


Oh Leslie, I'm so sorry for getting your name wrong.  (<--embarrassed look) I'm usually more careful. But you're still an awesome aunt.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Karen_McQ said:


> You gave your niece a Kindle?? You are one great aunt, Andra! Talk about a gift that keeps on giving....


Well, I AM an awesome aunt  But my little niece will be 4 in November, so she's not quite ready for one yet. I still have to buy regular books for her. But she will get a Kindle xx from Auntie when she is ready.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Karen_McQ said:


> Oh Leslie, I'm so sorry for getting your name wrong.  (<--embarrassed look) I'm usually more careful. But you're still an awesome aunt.


Don't be embarrassed, we're all friendly here! And it sounds like we have a crop of awesome aunts, too. LOL


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

For some reason I woke up this morning thinking about this book, which was one of my favorites:
​
I was thinking what a great movie it would make and planning out the opening credits in my head!


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

Karen_McQ said:


> Hi Carol,
> My daughter was not always a reader, sad to say, and even now at age eighteen she's pretty selective.  She really enjoyed The Hunger Games but didn't rave about it like two of her friends did. I think I loved it more than she did, actually. Part of it might be that she's getting ready to go away to school (we move her into the dorms on Sunday), so her mind is elsewhere.
> 
> As far as younger teens go, the violence is there as part of the plot, of course, but it's not grisly and there is nothing else objectionable (no sex or profanity). If your daughter reads it you'll have to let us know what she thought.


Interesting. I downloaded the sample for myself based on other Kindleboarder reviews. I'll have to have my daughter read it and see what she thinks. She's 15 and has her own K2 now (bday gift). I'm always looking for good books for her to enjoy.

EllenR


----------



## Kathi430 (Sep 6, 2009)

Good grief! I had no idea there were so many YA books out in Kindle format! How wonderful! I LOVE reading books in e-format - no more dropping a 700 page book on myself when I drift off reading ...

The Magicians by Lev Grossman was a GREAT YA book, though a bit dark. Not for younger readers of the genre.

Kathi


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm loving this thread!  KindleBoards is such a great resource for finding books and find out about books.  Gotta love readers! 

Betsy


----------



## Mac (Aug 2, 2009)

I am a new Kindleboard person and was wondering if there is a specific forum to discuss new and upcoming YA novels?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Mac said:


> I am a new Kindleboard person and was wondering if there is a specific forum to discuss new and upcoming YA novels?


Hi Mac, welcome. We don't have a specific forum dedicated to the topic. Probably this thread is the best place. If it is a book you have specifically written, you can start a topic on the title in the Book Bazaar.

L


----------



## Mac (Aug 2, 2009)

Leslie thank you very much for your help.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Karen,
Last night we ordered The Hunger Games for my daughter.  Yes, a DTB, but I don't have to share my Kindle2 then!  
Then DH mentions the free shipping if the order is over 25.00, so I clicked on Catching Fire, then found Silas Marner, but it was only 3.99, I was 0.33 short of the 25.00!  DH said no problem, handed him the computer and he picked something for himself.  Bottom line is The Hunger Games will be here soon.
I debated on getting Silas Marner on my K2, but the one I wanted had the commentary and glossary, and I didn't think that would work very well on the Kindle, if I wanted to flip back and forth.
Wow, didn't mean to be so long winded!


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

Hi Carol,

I just got Catching Fire myself. It will be interesting to see how it compares with The Hunger Games. 

Isn't that $25 free shipping thing crazy?  Like you, I often find my order just a little bit short. Amazingly, I always find something else to buy that puts me over. I rationalize that I can spend the money because I don't have very many other vices. The typical woman expenses--manicures, new shoes, jewelry--are not for me. Give me books any day!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Karen_McQ said:


> Isn't that $25 free shipping thing crazy?


Two words: Amazon Prime.

L


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Karen,
I saw my girlfriend and her daughter today, and the daughter had read Hunger Games and loved it.  So I am anxious to get it!
Probably have to read it myself now!
We used to have Amazon Prime, but have tried to cut back, not necessarily very successfully, so we don't have it anymore.  I think it encourages you to spend more freely if you don't have to worry about shipping costs.  Then again, nudging it over the 25.00 mark ain't so hard wither..............


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The "Series of Unfortunate Events" guy has a new series under the pseudonym of Pseudononymous Bosch. Here's an amusing announcement that the latest in the "Secret Series" is on Kindle (as are the other two).

http://www.amazon.com/gp/blog/A1F8Z0JAEIDVRY/ref=cm_blog_open


----------



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

I cut my teeth on Phyllis Whitney and Victoria Holt.  If you like mysteries there are none better.  I also like all the YA series that have been mentioned.  My daughter likes the Clique series by Lisa Harrison.  I love to read YA books.  My favorite is Harry Potter.  

Here is a new one you might try if you like ghost stories.  Haunted Destiny on Kindle.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> The "Series of Unfortunate Events" guy has a new series under the pseudonym of Pseudononymous Bosch. Here's an amusing announcement that the latest in the "Secret Series" is on Kindle (as are the other two).
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/blog/A1F8Z0JAEIDVRY/ref=cm_blog_open


I was reading his announcement the other day on Kindle Daily Blog or Amazon Blog, and I kept thinking, this guy sounds just like Lemony Snicket! 

N


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, now, I admit I am not 100% sure it's Lemony Snicket. . . . . .but I'm at least 98% sure. 

I really loved that announcement:  I thought they meant Kindling, like they were going to burn it, but no, they want even more people to read it!


----------



## Eclectic Reader (Oct 28, 2008)

Andra said:


> I just finished reading two books by Trenton Lee Stewart, _The Mysterious Benedict Society_ and _The Mysterious Benedict Society and the Perilous Journey_. Very fun.


The Mysterious Benedict Society is a Young Reader's Choice nominee this year (an award given out by the Pacific Northwest Library Association). I and my fellow librarians read the books on the list in the summer and then booktalk the books to the kids throughout the school year. In March, the kids (no teachers or librarians) get to vote for the best title on the list.

A lot of kids had been asking for TMBS, so I was anxious to read it, but I had decidedly mixed feelings about the book after reading it myself. I *really* enjoyed the first part


Spoiler



(the "puzzle aspects" of the society were fun)


 but after the kids came together in the society, I felt the plot fizzled out. I asked the rest of my staff for their opinions, and they all felt the same way; the second half of the book didn't live up to the first half of the book. :-(


----------



## Eclectic Reader (Oct 28, 2008)

Karen_McQ said:


> Boy, this thread has been quiet. I'd let it rest peacefully, except I have to announce that I finally read _The Hunger Games_ and LOVED it! This will teach me, I guess, not to make snap judgments about books. When I first heard the premise I immediately decided I would never read it, that it would be too gory, too cruel, too negative, etc. Was I ever wrong! Besides being a page turner to the nth degree, it was beautifully written and had great characters. The author did a good job with the world building too. I was there.
> 
> I'd love to return the book to the library for the next person on the waiting list, but my daughter picked it up after I finished and is now reading it. She's totally engrossed just like I was. Her friends had been telling her to read it but she thought she wasn't interested. Huh. Now I'll have to get _Catching Fire_ for both of us.
> 
> Anyway, I am grateful for the recommendation and wanted to say a big thank you to Eclectic Reader and Javoedge. You were right, I was wrong...


Your welcome. I wanna read Catching Fire soooo bad, but have too much on my plate at the moment. I just found out my library system has it on Book on CD, so I'm on hold to "read" it that way. Then I can be doing housework, exercising AND reading at the same time!


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

Cornelia Funke's "Inkheart" trilogy is another series that I really enjoyed. 

(Not available for kindle, these links are for DTBs)


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Daughter #2 is listening to/reading the Inkheart series now. I think she's on the last book and is enjoying it very much.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

This is one for the boys or girls that revel in juvenile humor! It's an underdog story, a fantasy adventure told from the goblin point of view instead of the human. And this goblin is the runt of the litter (I'm not actually certain goblins are born in litters...)

Jim Hines -Goblin Quest (first in a series of 3). A lot of fun to read, one of those adult books that crosses into YA territory.











_--- created Kindle ebook link_


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Book 5 in the Septimus Heap series is available for pre-order. It will be out next week - September 29th.
I have read this series several times and listened to the audio books and I think it's pretty good. Some of the plot lines are pretty obvious, but hey. She's thrown in some interesting twists. Price is a little high since the Kindle version is $9.99 and the hardback is on sale for $9.71, but since I like the series and am an instant gratification person, I went ahead and pre-ordered it.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Here is a list of series for girls that someone posted on the amazon.com board. Not Kindle-specific, of course, and it only goes up through 1991, but there's also some really old stuff that's probably available on some of the free public domain sites.


----------



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Daughter #2 is listening to/reading the Inkheart series now. I think she's on the last book and is enjoying it very much.


I haven't seen the movie InkHeart, are the books as good or better than the movie? I like this type of story.
Kelly


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

My kids say the books are much better than the movie.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

kellyabell said:


> I haven't seen the movie InkHeart, are the books as good or better than the movie? I like this type of story.
> Kelly


I haven't seen the movie yet, but I want to. Brendan Fraser is just the way I always pictured Mo.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> My kids say the books are much better than the movie.


I agree with your kids. The movie could've been better.

N


----------



## RosanneRivers (Jan 21, 2013)

Oh, I've found loads of great books from this thread! Might start on Inkheart now. 
YA is huge on the kindle, but there's also loads of competition!
Has anyone got any YA fantasy suggestions?


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

RosanneRivers said:


> Oh, I've found loads of great books from this thread! Might start on Inkheart now.
> YA is huge on the kindle, but there's also loads of competition!
> Has anyone got any YA fantasy suggestions?


Not sure what's been recco-ed before since this thread has been quiet for so long, but yeah, here are a few great YA fantasies:

- Anything by Robin McKinley (but especially THE BLUE SWORD and its even better sequel, THE HERO AND THE CROWN)
- DAUGHTER OF SMOKE AND BONE (trilogy) by Laini Taylor
- GIRL OF FIRE AND THORNS (trilogy) by Rae Carson
- SHADOW AND BONE (trilogy) by Leigh Bardugo (ok, haven't read this one myself but trusted reader-friend loves it)
- GRACELING (plus companion novels FIRE and BITTERBLUE) by Kristin Cashore
- FINNIKIN OF THE ROCK (plus companion novels FROI OF THE EXILES and QUINTANA OF CHARYN) by Melina Marchetta


----------



## RosanneRivers (Jan 21, 2013)

I've read (and loved) Graceling, Fire and Bitterblue so I'm looking for books along those lines. I really want to read Daughter of Smoke and Bone. Hadn't heard of any of the others but will check them out.
Thanks for the reccomendations!


----------



## JDHallowell (Dec 31, 2012)

For YA fantasy, some authors that come to mind are Marion Zimmer Bradley, Philip Pullman, Terry Pratchett, Robin McKinley(_The Blue Sword, The Hero and the Crown_), Susan Cooper (_The Dark is Rising_), and of course, J.R.R. Tolkien.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I have become quite a fan of Mr. Jones here. A great story with a great ending, and he also happens to be a very nice guy.


----------



## Libby13 (Jul 31, 2011)

I read mostly adult fiction but definitely stray over to MG and YA on occasion.  Variety is rarely a bad thing and all stories have their own logic.  Plus, sometimes it's just nice to read something for pure pleasure.


----------



## RosanneRivers (Jan 21, 2013)

I totally agree. I love adult fiction too, but YA just has something about it which is addictive. Also, lots of YA could be classed as adult fiction and vice versa. Thanks for the recomendations, I'll have a look into them


----------

